# Tension & Trauma Releasing Exercises (TRE)



## Luctor

Has anyone heard of this? It's a set of 6 exercises/stretches that evoke something called neurogenic muscle tremors.

The only info I can find on this, is on the TRE website, which uses a lot of testimonial based advertising. The site is also mainly about paying money so you can also become a TRE practitioner.

I'm extremely skeptical of this. I'm a skeptic by nature, so that's nothing new.

Have you heard of this? Have you tried it? What are eurogenic muscle tremors? Is it esoteric nonsense, or a reality based tool with empirical evidence to support its claim to combat anxiety and/ trauma?

Here's the website: http://traumaprevention.com/


----------



## Sierpinski

Luctor said:


> Has anyone heard of this? It's a set of 6 exercises/stretches that evoke something called neurogenic muscle tremors.
> 
> The only info I can find on this, is on the TRE website, which uses a lot of testimonial based advertising. The site is also mainly about paying money so you can also become a TRE practitioner.
> 
> I'm extremely skeptical of this. I'm a skeptic by nature, so that's nothing new.
> 
> Have you heard of this? Have you tried it? What are eurogenic muscle tremors? Is it esoteric nonsense, or a reality based tool with empirical evidence to support its claim to combat anxiety and/ trauma?
> 
> Here's the website: http://traumaprevention.com/


The pattern: they want our money, we don't improve, either we get blamed for not improving or we're told that it's a process. We don't see the money again.


----------



## Luctor

You've tried it?


----------



## Luctor

What research is there to prove the reliability of your claims? And I don't mean testimonials.


----------



## flower2blossom

Luctor said:


> Has anyone heard of this? It's a set of 6 exercises/stretches that evoke something called neurogenic muscle tremors.
> 
> The only info I can find on this, is on the TRE website, which uses a lot of testimonial based advertising. The site is also mainly about paying money so you can also become a TRE practitioner.
> 
> I'm extremely skeptical of this. I'm a skeptic by nature, so that's nothing new.
> 
> Have you heard of this? Have you tried it? What are eurogenic muscle tremors? Is it esoteric nonsense, or a reality based tool with empirical evidence to support its claim to combat anxiety and/ trauma?
> 
> Here's the website: http://traumaprevention.com/


Hi, Luctor. A friend of mine went to a TRE training in Japan and recommended it to me. I have chronic anxiety and tension. I bought a DVD on TRE on Amazon a couple of weeks ago and have been exercising with it since. I don't understand its theory much but do feel better. Stretching your body feels good anyway. It may be a coincidence but I also started jogging at the same time. I haven't been cured yet but feel things are getting better these days (but I also try other methods, such as EFT or meditation).


----------



## Illusio

Yup, tried it. I was/am also quite skeptical. But it seems that emotions and these tremors are linked together. 
If I'm not mistaken, I think all this comes from the works of Peter Levine, so if you want more of a theoretical explanation, you might want to read there. The empirical evidence is non-existing for TRE I think, and not vast enough in the case of the work of Peter Levine. But that's often how it is with these things, and not pharmaceuticals.

For the sake of experimentation, or to get some kind of proof, I took a psychedelic drug while doing the trembling. In theory the shaking should be much more profound when a psychedelic lowers the bodily defenses. And sure enough, the shaking really took a life of it's own.

I have notices that my body has started kicking out permanently. And the shaking starts of itself now, when I'm nervous. 
I stopped for a time though, and the above symptoms also faded.

I've read a few forum posts, where the people where quite happy about it.
I should point out, that when I started this, I did not have much body awareness, so It's difficult to say how much it has actually helped.

Here is a vid of a polar bear discharging 



 And then you got some TRE vids on the right side 
This seems like a good article https://aruhea.wordpress.com/2012/01/30/trauma-releasing-exercises/


----------



## Illusio

Okay, here are some studies on SE (Peter Levine) http://www.traumahealing.com/somatic-experiencing/research-studies.html


----------



## Berni

I've done a workshop , I was traumatized ears ago and I'm doing lots of bodywork now (it became my profession in the Feldenkrais-Method - a great thing to get connected with yourself, but it takes time ...) 
"to be skeptic" is good - your system wants to keep you safe
TRE is also a way to get connected with your self, but to shake the trauma out is only one approach to find a way to deal with the trauma. 
To exercice (whatever you want - I did Ashtanga and Bikram yoga - there is lot of sweating and exausting your body and running - it became my faforite motion ;-) is a great way to get traumas out of your system, no, to get a distance to it. 
... and running is a great way to feel joy in yourself.


----------



## Agent 4 Change

*TRE has changed my life*

Hi, I know thats a bold claim. But consider that I am 55 and have done everything else from Yoga to Meditation to Aerobic and other fitness, Reiki and the rest. It is the one and only modality where one ceases to tell the body what to do but just follows the prompting of the tremors. They are natural, thar mechanism is an inbuilt feature of every mammal and human being. It is designed to tone the nervous system down after a shock or trauma. Everyone has felt it at some stage. 
TRE is being taught and used in more than 40 countries and for those who are sceptical reg. the money thing : Berceli has brought TRE from the bottom up (caring for and teaching people in war and desaster zones, without pay, under dire circumstances) and his ongoing work is only now being recognized. This happens to everything that does not promise a huge turnover, no selling pills here, David wants everyone to be able to do it AND to become a Practitioner. The courses are inexpensive compared to other modalities and the teaching is scientificly sound and in line with all other somatic approaches to trauma. I am doing TRE Sessions via Skype, or in person if you live near Durban, SA. For TRE KwaZulu Natal please visit tre-kzn.co.za and the Western Cape is at tre-westerncape.co.za


----------

